# Sma tour and schools/daycarez and sundy items



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Wondering if anyone knows someone who speaks English that would be willing to give us a practical tour of SMA? We are moving there at the end of September and are looking to find someone who can show us the practical things of living there like where to shop for certain things, neighborhoods to avoid, government services, playgrounds etc...

Would be nice to have a good overview to start our time there and we do our own exploring. 

Also we are having trouble finding a pre school (bilingual) and daycare for our children via the Internet. We are presuming we will find something once we are "on the ground" but any leads will be helpful. We did contact 2 schools (Waldorf and another one) but space is limited or not available. After much consideration we decided we do want bilingual to avoid too much trauma for the kids in addition to moving to a new place. 

Daycare can be Spanish or bilingual as our littlest one does not speak yet anyway!

Also can you get things like frozen blueberries for example? 

Thanks


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

pictou said:


> Wondering if anyone knows someone who speaks English that would be willing to give us a practical tour of SMA? We are moving there at the end of September and are looking to find someone who can show us the practical things of living there like where to shop for certain things, neighborhoods to avoid, government services, playgrounds etc...
> 
> Would be nice to have a good overview to start our time there and we do our own exploring.
> 
> ...


There's a tourist bus that leaves several times a day from the main plaza. Some of the tours are in English. Just ask. It's a good, enjoyable and informative tour. We send our first-time visitors on the tour, and often accompany them.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

We really want to find someone we can possibly hire to show us the more practical side of things-a tourist tour would not provide us the info we need...we are looking to get familiar with the basics of the city and LIVING there so when we do begin to explore we have some direction. 
I was sort of thinking of hiring a english speaking local to basically just drive us around for the day, show us where the wallmart is (if there is one), the banks, kids stores, electronics stores, best grocery stores, home furnishings, and so forth


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pictou said:


> We really want to find someone we can possibly hire to show us the more practical side of things-a tourist tour would not provide us the info we need...we are looking to get familiar with the basics of the city and LIVING there so when we do begin to explore we have some direction.
> I was sort of thinking of hiring a english speaking local to basically just drive us around for the day, show us where the wallmart is (if there is one), the banks, kids stores, electronics stores, best grocery stores, home furnishings, and so forth


Just curious, but will you really remember where all those things are in a new city before you have had time to learn your way around. Isn't it enough to know that they exist and then just ask someone one at a time when you are ready to make a trip to one?


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Just curious, but will you really remember where all those things are in a new city before you have had time to learn your way around. Isn't it enough to know that they exist and then just ask someone one at a time when you are ready to make a trip to one?


Tundra-you are correct but it is impossible to get a sense of things just via the internet...I remember directions and locations very well and seeing them and the neighborhoods is very helpful for me. It is just the way I learn. With our young kids we have the added pressure of not being able just wander aimlessly


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

pictou said:


> Tundra-you are correct but it is impossible to get a sense of things just via the internet...I remember directions and locations very well and seeing them and the neighborhoods is very helpful for me. It is just the way I learn. With our young kids we have the added pressure of not being able just wander aimlessly


You're excitement is, well, exciting. In the case of SMA, at least, you're going to find out so much more, more enjoyably and far more easily, once when you get there than you will before you arrive.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

When I first arrived here in MX, I made a deal with a taxi driver to show me the small city I settled in and charge me by the hour. (caveat - I speak Spanish). We settled on an hourly rate (probably 100 pesos an hour at that time for my city, and would probably be 125-150 per hour now). He proceeded to drive everywhere and anywhere, at a relaxed pace. If you pick a slow time for taxis during the day (like between 9:30am and 12:00, or 2:30 to 4:30 pm in most MX places), the taxi driver is picking up some extra income and there will be less traffic, etc.

After 2 hours, I had seen the high points. I did the same thing on several other days and the repetition of some of his routes gave me a good idea of where I was and how to get around the small city. I think that even without a running commentary, one can see what they need to see and to get a feel for anywhere. With kids and the family along, you're not on the hook for an entire day cooped up in a car, and you could bail whenever you've seen enough or if the family gets restless. 

For daycare or schools, a good resource are people in your same situation who already live there. They will know the good ones and not-so-good ones, and will help you narrow things down.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

1st, I would get a copy of Archie Dean's Insiders Guide to San Miguel. It is alphabetical listing of almost anything that you will want. 1st time we went to San Miguel, I picked up a copy and basically read it cover to cover. 2nd, 3rd, and 4th would be to go to the Biblioteca which is center of expat community, then get a cup of coffee and sit in the Jardin as almost everyone goes there, then go to Parque Juarez where has a great children play area and talk to parents.
I think best to have focused questions rather than general and just about everyone willing to talk.
I get my frozen blueberries at Superama but those in Queretaro suburbs. You may be able to get at either Mega or Bodega Aurrera in San Miguel.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for multiple posts but we started our annual trip north yesterday and a lot of time to think with the long boring stretches between San Luis Potosi & Laredo.
Key I think is to take it easy and relax. Don't start out trying to do too much. Take a walk in the wonderful botanical garden next to Los Balcones. Then either walk down Cuesta San Jose/Homobono to the mercado, plaza and the Jardin. Most of what you will want to start with is within 3-4 blocks of the Jardin. Exception is the three supermarkets, although you can get wonderful things at the mercado. The supermarkets are Soriano, Mega & Bodega Aurrera and all are on the bypass(we like Mega best). Probably need a cab although reasonably flat walk to Soriano in La Lucierniga(Liverpool) Mall. This also has about any bank that you would want including the two "quasi" banks favored by expats(Intercam & Actinver Lloyd).
Not sure how you are handling mail forwarding but if you walk to Soriano, you will pass La Conexion which is a good option with a Laredo, TX address.
Really think that you will learn much of what you want & need in a week or so which will allow focused questions such as schools. There used to be a pretty extensive bilingual after school program at the biblioteca so this would be a good place to ask about schools(2.5 blocks from the Jardin and about equal distance from your house).


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Sorry for multiple posts but we started our annual trip north yesterday and a lot of time to think with the long boring stretches between San Luis Potosi & Laredo.
> Key I think is to take it easy and relax. Don't start out trying to do too much. Take a walk in the wonderful botanical garden next to Los Balcones. Then either walk down Cuesta San Jose/Homobono to the mercado, plaza and the Jardin. Most of what you will want to start with is within 3-4 blocks of the Jardin. Exception is the three supermarkets, although you can get wonderful things at the mercado. The supermarkets are Soriano, Mega & Bodega Aurrera and all are on the bypass(we like Mega best). Probably need a cab although reasonably flat walk to Soriano in La Lucierniga(Liverpool) Mall. This also has about any bank that you would want including the two "quasi" banks favored by expats(Intercam & Actinver Lloyd).
> Not sure how you are handling mail forwarding but if you walk to Soriano, you will pass La Conexion which is a good option with a Laredo, TX address.
> Really think that you will learn much of what you want & need in a week or so which will allow focused questions such as schools. There used to be a pretty extensive bilingual after school program at the biblioteca so this would be a good place to ask about schools(2.5 blocks from the Jardin and about equal distance from your house).


Have a great trip. Stay alert along those long boring stretches and, following your own good advice, take it easy and relax.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks! Since primary purpose is to see 4 kids, 6 grandkids and mother scattered across 5 states, relaxing isn't quite how I'd describe outlook but will certainly try.
Since was 103 when we hit Laredo after string of days in 70's in Pozos, can truly say that we miss our little corner of tranquility already.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

That brings up a good point. We will have our 4 year old granddaughter with us for 3 weeks next year (Melaque). I have seen a pre school there. We would like to see if we can pay for her to attend for those 3 weeks so she can pick ups some Spanish the hard way (we have been teaching some). Anyone ever tried approaching one for short term paying cash before?


----------

